# Tag Connectors



## aflacglobal (Jun 23, 2007)

Alright, It ain't space junk but it will do. I had a find about 2 weeks ago and i figured i would get some input. All you guys have got me looking for gold now. :lol: :lol: 

I just happened to be skippy do dahing along and was in the right place at the right time i guess.

Oh yeah !! You know their's going to be a story on this one. lol

I can see how this is going to go down now. 

Ralph, everytime you come over to my house you try and burn the dam thing down. Look at poor guss over there rolling around in the grass, Third degree chemical burns, Eating a Oscar Myer hotdog. 

:shock: :shock: :shock: 
Check it out and let me know gentlemen.

Thanks,

Ralph

Please someone tell me how to post pictures. :x :x :x


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 23, 2007)

Ralph,

I call these things TAG connectors. They take time to pluck, but they produce some pretty nice pins. If my memory serves me correctly (and I'll double check myself latter) 6# of raw connectors (platic housings and pins) produced just over three pounds of clean pins. I haven't processed the pins yet, here's the gallon ziplok bag-o-pins I'm currently sitting on from several batches of tags:

[img::]http://www.goldrecovery.us/images/tag.jpg[/img]

I have another 5# of 'Tags' to pluck before I process this batch.

I'll post more after I digest all the questions mixed into your doc.

Steve

P.S.: Here's an early post I did on images:

Upload Images

You don't have to use Image Shack, I just used that site in the example. Now days I just post them to my website and link the img tag to them. :wink:


----------



## aflacglobal (Jun 23, 2007)

Thanks steve,

These things are heavy by weight i noticed. So i figure they should be of some count. 

I did' t really pluck. I left about 8 in's of wire attached. Then took apart the housing ( metal ) The body that hold them is like some type of hard plastic casing. Hit that sucker with a hammer and bam. :shock: 

It shatter all to pieces, leaving the pins. Then just cut the excess wires off.
These come from about a 20 year old computer network room.
They took all the equipment out a year or so ago. But these didn't remove the raised floor. When the floor came up there they were under it.
Still a lot of that wire left. You reckon it's of value. I take it that this would probaly have some type of special conductivity for the application in which it was used.

Thanks

Ralph


----------



## jimmy759 (Jun 26, 2007)

I just went through a whole wack of 10 year old nortel equipment for phone systems. I had some pins similar to that. I'm completly green to the whole gold thing so I haven't done anything with them yet.

But I would be interested in how you process these.


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 26, 2007)

Jimmy,

These types of pins strip well in the electrolytic cell using a screen basket for the anode. They also do well using the crockpot method. You can see the process information here:

Reactions List

Welcome to the forum,

Steve


----------



## aflacglobal (Jul 4, 2007)

Remember, Don't Drink and Refine. Call a friend.

Well i finally got some more time to work on my gold cleaning.
I am trying to keep good track of it so i will know about what is in this.
Plus my budget up to now has been about $ 5 , so i want to see what i wind up trying to make. lol 

It was all free. I can't complain.

Take a look. These items were Q.C. marked 1980-1982 , so the source material is about 25 years old. I also like to collect other items that may come in handy for some crazy scheme of mine. Waste not, want not.

HAPPY 4 TH OF JULY !!!


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 4, 2007)

Very nice assortment of goodies you have there Ralph. That should keep you out of trouble for awhile plucking all those gold plated items! :lol: 

Keep us posted on your progress and have fun!

Happy Fourth!

Steve


----------



## aflacglobal (Jul 15, 2007)

Nearly done cleaning.
Looks like about 4 lbs.
I'll get some pics after i seperate it all.

Ralph


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 16, 2007)

Good day,Ralph.I've been reading the posts off and on,as time permits. Finally found something where I may be of some help.Your high votage whats-it, is a steam generator.It produces steam by passing a current through water between two electrodes. It is most generally used in computer rooms to increase humidity levels reduced by the cooling system maintaining temperature. Not sure if it contains any precious metals but the controller should have a small amount of gold salt in the sensor. Good luck,Terry


----------



## aflacglobal (Jul 16, 2007)

Hey, a fan base. Hello service fitter. You are exactly right. I found it in a big ass humidifier In the middle of a computer server room. Thats where i got all the gold items in this thread from. Welcome to the forum. What type of service work do you do ?

I haven't really done anything with the unit yet. I was going to cut it open and clean it ( electrodes ) . Then put a collar on it where i can open and close it. Put a spout in the top to vaccum off any gas, and Bam . I got some kind of self contained reaction vessel. :shock: 

That should keep me busy for a minute. I'm kind of the MacGyver of science so to speak. 8) 

Thanks for the post. you finding any gold yet ?


Later ,

Ralph


----------

